# Unpopular (but not weird) Girls names to go with...



## krockwell

Hey all!

I thought OH and I had picked our girls name, but I've since changed my mind about the middle name, and the name we had picked out (Jacelynn) doesn't work with the new middle name :dohh: :haha:

Anyone have any suggestions for names that go nicely with the name Marilyn for a middle name? :shrug: Cuz I can't think of ones that flow nicely... 

Our sons name is Preston, so feel like it needs to be "up to snuff" with his name so to speak, but any suggestion is welcome! :thumbup:


:help:


----------



## Mazzy

I just met a little girl with the name Juliana. I think Juliana Marilyn might be nice.


----------



## bmcelroyy

I like the name Sophia, I am not sure how you like it with that middle name. Also I have no idea how popular it is. Also like the name Clara.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh yes, I love Julianna!


----------



## TheNewMrs

What about Jade-Marilyn?:flower:


----------



## BridieChild

Juliana is my DD's confirmation name, we love it!

Lara Marilyn
Cynthia Marilyn
Dana Marilyn
Candice Marilyn


----------



## RubyRainbows

Well i'm assuming that you want to use Marilyn in honor of someone??

How about "Jacelyn Mary" or "Jace*lyn* *Mari*"... that way the 1st & middle name combines the name "Mari-lyn"???

I think Jacelynn is a very pretty, unique name :thumbup:

Preston &......

Penelope Marilyn
Paisley Marilyn
Piper Marilyn
Gianna Marilyn
Alaina Marilyn
Arabella Marilyn
Bianka Marilyn
Delanie Marilyn
Savannah Marilyn


----------



## krockwell

Yup, Marilyn is after my mom :flower: :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

:dohh: As i just re-read this... i realized i may be mispronouncing the name "Jacelynn"

I was thinking it's pronounced "jace-lynn" :thumbup: (similar to Jocelyn).... but now i'm wondering if it's supposed to be pronounced like "jack-lynn" (Jaclyn/Jacqueline)


----------



## krockwell

Nope, Jace-lynn is the way I wanted it to be pronounced. :thumbup: 

Seeing you say that, makes me like it even more, because people might actually know how to say it, ...but then again they might think it's supposed to sound like Jaclyn :haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

Jaycie/Jaycee Marilyn
Jaylee/Jayleigh Marilyn
Sofia Marilyn
Hannah Marilyn


----------

